# Lubricants - caution!!



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

True story and let this serve as a warning for all of you who use a lubricant and keep water on the nigh stand! If I’m lying, I’m dying!!

For the past several weeks, if I have more than one drink in the evening, I wake at 2 – 3AM with a dry mouth. Now, I don’t need anyone’s home remedy unless you’re over 70 and have the same problem. For a while I’d place bottled water on the night stand so I wouldn’t have to get out of bed to get a drink. 

So, since I cherish my sleep more than a couple of glasses of wine, I’ve just about quit drinking; however, yesterday wat the 4th. I had 1 and ½ beers. That was it. Didn’t think that would be a problem; however, at 2AM I awoke with this dry mouth. 

Half awake, I reached for the water bottle. It seemed smaller than usual but I took the top off. It seemed nearly empty, so I tipped it all the way up. As it turned out, it wasn’t water, it was astroglyde!!
It was the smoothness as it went down my throat than was my first clue! And, I didn’t need any more clues. I jumped up and headed for the bathroom and downed about 3 glasses of water!!

But drinking astroglyde instead of water wasn’t what really made me unhappy! It was the fact that I drank the last of the astroglyde!!

I’m still alive and feel no ill effects. And no, food doesn’t go down my throat any easier. If I would have put it back Sunday morning where I should have, this would not have happened. So I’ll head out this afternoon to get a new bottle. Does anyone Know if there is flavored astroglyde? 

Now there are those who believe that couples should not keep secrets. Well, the next time you drink astroglyde, let’s see if tell your wife!!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I can see that food wouldn't go down easier, but does it come out the other end easier? I.e., does it work as a laxative? Is Astroglyde cheaper than OTC laxatives?


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Haha...
When my son was little, he took the bottle and pour it out on the floor. He liked the bottle. I had to wipe the floor like 15 times before it got rid of the slid. We could not walk on that side of the room. ...learned my lesson. Keep it high up.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

skip the new bottle and use coconut oil


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

Love the smell and qualities of coconut oil... if fact it's on the nightstand also.... but my wife prefers astroglyde. so mama gets what mama wants!!


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

hey happy... I'll let you know later!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

leon2100 said:


> Love the smell and qualities of coconut oil... if fact it's on the nightstand also.... but my wife prefers astroglyde. so mama gets what mama wants!!


Well instead of bottled you now have draught.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Discovering coconut oil was one of the best things to ever happen to our sex life.

My wife much prefers anything natural to any manufactured product. She just feels better using organic coconut oil than a product with unpronouncable chemicals in the ingredient list.

Since it makes her more comfortable with sex, I'm a big fan. 

And then there's the bonus of it not mattering when it's applied--sometimes she throws on the lube right away forgetting about foreplay--with coconut oil, I still have the option of going down after application.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Toko 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Discovering coconut oil was one of the best things to ever happen to our sex life.
> 
> My wife much prefers anything natural to any manufactured product. She just feels better using organic coconut oil than a product with unpronouncable chemicals in the ingredient list.
> 
> ...


does it work as well for penetration/friction as a regular lubricant? I've yet to try it but in my mind it doesn't seem as slippery.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

WorkingWife said:


> does it work as well for penetration/friction as a regular lubricant? I've yet to try it but in my mind it doesn't seem as slippery.


It seems to. My wife says it feels very good. It is her preference for sensation as well as for its being a natural product. From my point of view, it is roughly equal to KY products.

There is one slight drawback on occasion. Coconut oil seems to have a melting point that is right around room temperature. In the summer this is no problem. But in the winter, it tends to be solid and has to be warmed up a bit. This happens naturally when it comes into contact with warm skin, so by the time it's applied down below, it's softened up a bit, but on cold days it's definitely not as efficient as products designed to be lubricants.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

in the winter, warm it up in the microwave for 20-30 seconds, and start with a back rub/massage...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Change the title of this thread to "Caution! Put Things Away and use coconut oil!"

Melting point = 77° F
Smoke point = 350° F

No need to nuke it. Just take a dollop and rub it into skin, it melts within a minute.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

dubsey said:


> in the winter, warm it up in the microwave for 20-30 seconds, and start with a back rub/massage...




We had to stop using it due to the smoke point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't put my water in the drawer so I've never had to worry about accidentally drinking lube.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

TheTruthHurts said:


> We had to stop using it due to the smoke point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smoke point? You must _really _be generating some friction!:surprise:


----------

